# PC für Sohnemann - Stück für Stück aufbauen sinnvoll?



## Benny-82 (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo erstmal liebe Community,

mein Sohnemann (wird 15) wünscht sich nen PC zum Geburtstag. Leider bin ich seit inzwischen über 15 Jahren soweit aus der Materie draußen, dass ich den Markt überhaupt nicht mehr kenne. Aber ich kann immerhin noch die einzelnen Komponenten voneinander Unterscheiden 

Sohnemann hat derzeit nen Gaming PC, der für seine Bedürfnisse eigentlich völlig ausreichend wäre, aber er will unbedingt nen "Fest-Rechner". Logisch nicht zu ergründen, aber so sind sie halt 

Jetzt zur Frage: Ich habe ihm erklärt, dass ein vernünftiger PC, auf dem man aktuelle Spiele flüssig mit guter Grafik spielen kann, kaum bezahlbar ist. Das Budget beschränkt sich nämlich auf aktuell 300 - 400 € (da zahlt er dann schon reichlich Taschengeld zu).

Seine Idee ist nun (von Dumping-PC´s hab ich ihm abgeraten, bzw. bin ich auch nicht zu bereit ihm Schund zu schenken) einen ordentlichen PC zu holen mit einer schlichten Grafikkarte und dann auf ne gute Grafikkarte, welche ja offensichtlich den Löwenanteil darstellt, zu sparen. Monitor ist übrigens was vorhanden, was zumindest für den Einstieg reichen sollte.

Wäre das ein realistischer Weg, oder bekommen wir da Probleme wegen möglicherweise nicht passenden Sockeln? Wie sind da die Normen heute? Worauf sollten wir achten, insbesondere beim Mainboard, damit wir später nicht dumm da stehen, das wird sicher bis zu 1 Jahr dauern, bis er die Kohle beisammen hat (ggf. anteilig nächstes Weihnachten).

Wär Euch sehr für Eure Hilfe dankbar. Sind nur noch 4 Wochen und obwohl ich meinte, ich kenn mich ein wenig aus, wurde ich beim Markt durchstöbern eindeutig eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2021)

Wenn ihr selbst zusammenbauen bzw. umbauen könnt spricht nichts dagegen nach und nach aufzurüsten. Allerdings müssen CPU, Mainboard und RAM als Einheit betrachtet werden und zusammen aufgerüstet werden. Da werden alte Teile nicht zusammenpassen. Ggf. muss zu einer neuen Grafikkarte dann auch ein neues Netzteil dazu. Für um die 800 Euro (ohne Grafikkarte) bekommt man ansonsten schon recht ordentliche PCs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Januar 2021)

300 - 400 Euro?

Wenn man aus dem alten PC die Festplatte(n) mitnimmt und schon Windows 10 parat hat, könnte das hinhauen. Falls die alte Grafikkarte die PCI-Express-Schnittstelle unterstützt könnte man diese ebenfalls als vorübergehende Lösung einsetzen bis man für was Leistungsstärkeres genug zusammengekratzt hat, ansonsten muss Sohnemann solange mit einer Onboard-GPU vorliebnehmen (sofern die gewählte CPU dafür ausgelegt ist). Da diese aber nur für die einfachsten Games ausreicht müssen hardware-hungrige Titel dann estmal warten.

CPU - minimum 4 reale Kerne, besser direkt 6 (muss selbst demnächst dahin umrüsten)

RAM - 8GB würden grob reichen, würde aber direkt 16 nehmen

Board + CPU sind wieder abhängig von Anspruch und Preisvorstellungen, und dann eben von der Frage abhängig obs Intel oder AMD sein soll. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Benny-82 schrieb:


> Sohnemann hat derzeit nen Gaming PC, der für seine Bedürfnisse eigentlich völlig ausreichend wäre, aber er will unbedingt nen "Fest-Rechner". Logisch nicht zu ergründen, aber so sind sie halt



Frage: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem "Gaming PC und einem "Fest-Rechner" ??



Benny-82 schrieb:


> Jetzt zur Frage: Ich habe ihm erklärt, dass ein vernünftiger PC, auf dem man aktuelle Spiele flüssig mit guter Grafik spielen kann, kaum bezahlbar ist. Das Budget beschränkt sich nämlich auf aktuell 300 - 400 € (da zahlt er dann schon reichlich Taschengeld zu).
> 
> Seine Idee ist nun (von Dumping-PC´s hab ich ihm abgeraten, bzw. bin ich auch nicht zu bereit ihm Schund zu schenken) einen ordentlichen PC zu holen mit einer schlichten Grafikkarte und dann auf ne gute Grafikkarte, welche ja offensichtlich den Löwenanteil darstellt, zu sparen. Monitor ist übrigens was vorhanden, was zumindest für den Einstieg reichen sollte.
> 
> ...



Na ja, ist besser er spart sich das Geld zusammen und wartet mit dem Kauf der Komponenten, viele davon (Grafikkarte insbesondere, CPUs) sind momentan teilweise komplett und total ausverkauft. Die werden zu Fantasiepreisen gehandelt, deutlich über UVP. 

Ursachenergründung warum dem so ist würde das hier sprengen.

Wir reden hier nicht von "ein bisschen teurer" als normal, wir reden von dreistelligen Beträgen.

Es bleibt die vage Hoffnung dass sich das 2021 wieder normalisiert.

Was den Rest angeht.. können dir hier beruferene Leute mehr sagen, heute greift man bei CPUs eher mehr zu AMD ganz kurz gesagt, ja, die Zeiten haben sich geändert... vielleicht ist das ja noch nicht bekannt wenn man mehrere Jahre aus dem Thema raus war.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> heute greift man bei CPUs eher mehr zu AMD ganz kurz gesagt, ja, die Zeiten haben sich geändert...



AMD CPUs bieten sicherlich viel Leistung fürs Geld aber sind insgesamt so viel günstiger nicht und wir haben gerade das Thema hier im Forum mit der Kühlung. AMD CPUs werden unglaublich heiß, man sollte also Wasserkühlung nehmen oder sonst bei Lüftern ein sehr gutes Kühlkonzept haben, sonst wird es schnell sehr laut, wenn die Lüfter immer mit voller Power drehen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> AMD CPUs bieten sicherlich viel Leistung fürs Geld aber sind insgesamt so viel günstiger nicht und wir haben gerade das Thema hier im Forum mit der Kühlung. AMD CPUs werden unglaublich heiß, man sollte also Wasserkühlung nehmen oder sonst bei Lüftern ein sehr gutes Kühlkonzept haben, sonst wird es schnell sehr laut, wenn die Lüfter immer mit voller Power drehen.


Sorry das ich das so sagen muss, aber damit es klar ist: Das ist echt Unfug, zumindest für die halbwegs vernünftigen CPUs (was mit einem Ryzen 9 ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen - der wäre für Nicht-Profi-Anwender aber ein völliger Fehlkauf). Aber ansonsten gilt für die in Frage kommenden Modelle 3100, 3600, 3700, 3800, 5600 und 5800: Auch mit einem günstigen Luftkühler für 20-25€ braucht der Lüfter nicht volle Pulle drehen, AUSSER man ist so dämlich und hat sich einreden lassen, dass die CPU unbedingt unter 60 Grad oder so sein MUSS. Das muss sie aber nicht - ich hab zB einen Ben Nevis für 25€, und der dreht kaum hörbar, die CPU (Ryzen 5 2600X) geht dann bei Last halt mal auf 70-75 Grad, was aber überhaupt kein Problem ist. Keine Sau braucht da unbedingt eine Wasserkühlung oder einen 60-70€-Luftkühler...  der Box-Kühler mag vielleicht laut sein, damit er eine starke AMD-CPU bei Last unter 80 Grad oder so hält - aber weder werden AMD-CPUs zu heiß, noch braucht man einen teuren Kühler, damit es leise bleibt.

Die Intel-CPUs sind aber derzeit besser bei Preis-Leistung. Daher würde ich Intel nehmen, aber bei dem Budget hier stellt sich die Frage an sich eh nicht, da ein PC mit einer modernen CPU und geeignet für Gaming gar nicht für 400€ machbar ist...   AMD würde ich nehmen, wenn ich auf jeden Fall auch übertakten möchte, denn das geht bei AMD mit jedem Ryzen und auch mit günstigen Mainboards. Bei Intel braucht man die teureren K-CPUs und einen Z-Chipsatz beim Mainboard.



@Benny: Für 300-400€ kriegst du auf keinen Fall einen ganzen PC, der für Games geeignet wäre. Allein die Grafikkarte: Derzeit ist ein sehr mieser Zeitpunkt für einen Spiele-PC, da alle geeigneten Grafikkarten ausverkauft sind. Es gibt manche Modelle dann mal bei 1-2 Shops, aber zu horrenden Preisen. Eine absolute Einsteiger-Karte wär eine GTX 1650 Super - die kostete im Herbst noch ca 140-150€. Da wäre mir viel Spar-Sinn gerade so ein PC drin, der 450-500€ kostet, ggf. auch mit manchen Teilen vom Gebraucht-Markt. ABER: so eine Grafikkarte kostet derzeit 270-280€, wenn man denn überhaupt einen Shop findet, der sie anbietet. Die Karten, die stärker sind, kosten entsprechend noch mehr. Das heißt die 300-400€ reichen gerade so aus, um eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen, die aktuell im Bereich Einsteiger bis unter Mittelklasse positioniert wäre. Aber ein ganzer PC? Keine Chance.

Du kriegst vielleicht GEBRAUCHT für 400€ nen PC mit einem äteren Core i5 oder Ryzen 5 plus eine AMD RX 570 - das reicht für Full-HD bei den meisten Games grad noch aus. Das wäre das absolute Maximum.


Was genau hat er denn aktuell? Redest du von Gaming-LAPTOP? Weil du oben schreibst, er hätte schon einen Gaming-PC und will einen "Fest-PC"  ^^ 


Allein eine gute Basis OHNE Grafikkarte kostet an sich schon 400-500€, wenn die CPU lange "halten" soll.


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> AMD CPUs bieten sicherlich viel Leistung fürs Geld aber sind insgesamt so viel günstiger nicht und wir haben gerade das Thema hier im Forum mit der Kühlung. AMD CPUs werden unglaublich heiß, man sollte also Wasserkühlung nehmen oder sonst bei Lüftern ein sehr gutes Kühlkonzept haben, sonst wird es schnell sehr laut, wenn die Lüfter immer mit voller Power drehen.



Hmm.. kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ist ja alles luftgekühlt bei mir. Hab ja AMD hier als Prozi. Selbst unter Last ist das einzige, was man wirklich bei mir hört am PC die Grafikkarte, die wird gerne dann mal lauter (RTX 2600).. relativ gesehen. Die CPU eigentlich nicht. Natürlich aber nicht der Stock Kühler.
Und die Lüfterkurve einstellen war noch wichtig, sonst regelt der etwas wild.


----------



## fud1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Intel-CPUs sind aber derzeit besser bei Preis-Leistung. .



Uff, echt jetzt? Lass mich raten, wegen der miesen Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Uff, echt jetzt? Lass mich raten, wegen der miesen Verfügbarkeit?



Nö, die NICHT-übertaktbaren Sockel 1200-CPUs mit dem Zusatz "F" (keine IGP) waren schon bei ihrem Release echt gut. Die waren ca gleichteuer wie die jeweilige Ryzen 3000er-Konkurrenz von AMD, sind aber im Preis inzwischen etwas gesunken, die Ryzen dafür etwas gestiegen. Klar: wenn AMD noch mehr herstellen könnte, wären sie vielleicht nicht im Preis gestiegen - aber auf keinen Fall geht es da auch nur ansatzweise um eine Situation wie bei den Grafikkarten.

Jetzt hast du halt so 20-30€ Differenz von einem i5-10400F zu einem Ryzen 5 3600, die noch als Bonus-Argument dazukommt. Dafür kann man die Ryzen aber auch mit nem 80€-Board übertakten, wenn man will. 

Die Ryzen 5000er sind nicht so gut verfügbar, aber es wird besser, und auch das war bei weitem nicht mit der Grafikkarten-Situation vergleichbar.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö, die NICHT-übertaktbaren Sockel 1200-CPUs mit dem Zusatz "F" (keine IGP) waren schon bei ihrem Release echt gut. Die waren ca gleichteuer wie die jeweilige Ryzen 3000er-Konkurrenz von AMD, sind aber im Preis inzwischen etwas gesunken, die Ryzen dafür etwas gestiegen. Klar: wenn AMD noch mehr herstellen könnte, wären sie vielleicht nicht im Preis gestiegen - aber auf keinen Fall geht es da auch nur ansatzweise um eine Situation wie bei den Grafikkarten.
> 
> Jetzt hast du halt so 20-30€ Differenz von einem i5-10400F zu einem Ryzen 5 3600, die noch als Bonus-Argument dazukommt. Dafür kann man die Ryzen aber auch mit nem 80€-Board übertakten, wenn man will.
> 
> Die Ryzen 5000er sind nicht so gut verfügbar, aber es wird besser, und auch das war bei weitem nicht mit der Grafikkarten-Situation vergleichbar.



Okay.. ich ging davon aus dass Intel zur Zeit in "normalen" Gaming PCs fast durchgängig keinen Stich mehr macht Preis-Leistungsmäßig. Wieder ein Grund mehr warum ich das Thema den Fachleuten überlassen sollte.


----------



## Free23 (13. Januar 2021)

Ich würde gern hinzufügen, dass ich momentan als einzige Chance sehe, mal in der Verwandtschaft / Bekanntschaft zu fragen, ob jemand einen "Gaming-PC" loswerden möchte. So kann man eventuell eine bessere P/L erzielen, oder gar tauschen gegen etwas anderes... (15x Rasenmähen, eine PS4, ... sowas halt ^^)


----------



## dessoul (13. Januar 2021)

Also, ich habe für meinen "Gaming-PC" an die 1200€ ausgegeben. Und habe damit eher einen Mittelklasse-PC. Selber zusammengebaut und auf eine AMD-Struktur gesetzt, was das ganze ca. 300€ billiger gemacht hat. Das war aber bevor der Grafikkartenmarkt beschlossen hat, komplett durchzudrehen. 

Man kann das auch billiger haben. Linus Tech tips (ich finde den Kerl nicht schlecht) hat da vor einem halben Jahr auch mal ein Video drüber gemacht: (Spiele- Rechner für 500$)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dEfc9LL9bQ

Generell ist meine Meinung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sich einen Rechner zulegen zu wollen, einer der ungünstigsten Zeitpunkte überhaupt. Aufgrund von Corona-Beschränkungen sind weltweit viele zuhause eingebunkert. Und haben sich deswegen was zum zuhausezutun zugelegt. (Deshalb auch der Irrsinnige Run auf die PS5, für die es noch nicht einmal so viele Spiele gibt). 
Ich würde noch ein halbes Jahr warten. Dann ist die "Krise" vorbei und der Markt sollte sich wieder etwas beruhigt haben.


----------



## Benny-82 (13. Januar 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps, das hilft mir schon sehr weiter.
Jetzt ist mir beim Lesen aufgefallen, dass ich mich verschrieben habe und dadurch einiges durcheinandergebracht habe. Sooorry!!
Sohnemann hat derzeit keinen Gaming PC, sondern einen Gaming-Laptop!! 
Asche über mein Haupt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

Benny-82 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps, das hilft mir schon sehr weiter.
> Jetzt ist mir beim Lesen aufgefallen, dass ich mich verschrieben habe und dadurch einiges durcheinandergebracht habe. Sooorry!!
> Sohnemann hat derzeit keinen Gaming PC, sondern einen Gaming-Laptop!!
> Asche über mein Haupt...


Oh... Okay, dann bringt mein Vorschlag mit der Festplatten- und Graka-Übernahme hier nix. Und damit würde auch das vorgegebene Budget nicht ausreichen.

Da würde ich fast schon dazu neigen mich nach gebrauchten Komplett-Rechnern umzuschauen, bei ebay-Kleineinzeigen z.B.

Vielleicht bekommt man darüber ortsnahe Ergebnisse und kann sich die angebotene Hardware bei Interesse vor Ort anschauen ehe man zuschlägt.

Alles andere würde finanziell weit drüber gehen, so dass man noch nichtmal eine vernünftige Grundbasis hätte. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benny-82 (13. Januar 2021)

Hmm.. aber wenn ich mich umschaue, amd 3200 (120€), 8 gb ra (40€), Mainboard (60€), ssd 1 tb (80€) und midi Gehäuse mit Netzteil (100€), dann land ich bei 400€. Zwar noch ohne Graka, aber die sagte ich ja wird extra gespart.

Ist das nicht schon ne vernünftige Basis? Die Spiele wo bisher gespielt werden sind Minecraft, Fortnite und ich denke es kommt noch das ein oder andere Rollenspiel. Ego-Shooter oder dergleichen kommen nicht drauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

Benny-82 schrieb:


> Hmm.. aber wenn ich mich umschaue, amd 3200 (120€), 8 gb ra (40€), Mainboard (60€), ssd 1 tb (80€) und midi Gehäuse mit Netzteil (100€), dann land ich bei 400€. Zwar noch ohne Graka, aber die sagte ich ja wird extra gespart.
> 
> Ist das nicht schon ne vernünftige Basis? Die Spiele wo bisher gespielt werden sind Minecraft, Fortnite und ich denke es kommt noch das ein oder andere Rollenspiel. Ego-Shooter oder dergleichen kommen nicht drauf.


Kenn mich nicht der AMD-CPU aus, aber wenn sie eine integrierte Gragikeinheit hat... Dann könnte es hinhauen, sofern er sich vorerst wirklich auf genügsame Spiele beschränkt.

Ach ja, eine Win10-Lizenz muss natürlich auch her.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2021)

Benny-82 schrieb:


> Hmm.. aber wenn ich mich umschaue, amd 3200 (120€), 8 gb ra (40€), Mainboard (60€), ssd 1 tb (80€) und midi Gehäuse mit Netzteil (100€), dann land ich bei 400€. Zwar noch ohne Graka, aber die sagte ich ja wird extra gespart.
> 
> Ist das nicht schon ne vernünftige Basis? Die Spiele wo bisher gespielt werden sind Minecraft, Fortnite und ich denke es kommt noch das ein oder andere Rollenspiel. Ego-Shooter oder dergleichen kommen nicht drauf.


Das ist keine gute Idee. Der Ryzen 3200G hat zwar eine Grafikeinheit, mit der vielleicht Fortnite oder so was sogar läuft. Aber er hat nur 4 Kerne und 4 Threads, das absolut UNzeitgemäß. Wenn man sparen will, dann sollten es trotzdem mindestens 8 Threads sein, sonst wird man schnell merken, dass neben der Gafikkarte auch direkt ne neue CPU fällig wird...

Wenn man wirklich wenig ausgeben will UND die Grafikkarte erst in ein paar Monaten kommen wird, dann würde ich den Intel Core i3-10300 nehmen: https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i3-10100-bx8070110100-a2290956.html   110€, 4 Kerne, 8 Threads. Die CPU hat eine eigene Grafikeinheit, allerdings wei ich nicht, wie stark die ist. Bei den Core 8000ern war es noch so, dass die Ryzen 2000er ca. doppelt so stark für Spiele waren. 

Ansonsten gibt es aber auch für den Core i3 Mainboards für 60€, und statt 100€ für Gehäuse und Netzteil würde ich eher 80€ einrechnen, dafür dann 16GB RAM. Ich würde nicht nur 8GB nehmen bei einem Neukauf.

Man müsste sich halt informieren, ob der Intel für so was wie Fortnite reicht, wenn man die IGP nutzen muss.


Aber eine wichtige Frage noch: *was für ein Gamingnotebook hat dein Sohn denn?*


----------



## Benny-82 (13. Januar 2021)

Ich kann mir denken worauf Du raus willst, aber da gibt’s nicht mehr viel für.

Ist ein 17“ Acer mit intel i5 4200 m mit 2,5 Ghz, 8 gb ram und ner geforce gtx 850m.

Ja, das Gehäuse muss ja schon bisschen schick werden, weißt Du 
Der Intel hört sich gut an!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2021)

Benny-82 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken worauf Du raus willst, aber da gibt’s nicht mehr viel für.
> 
> Ist ein 17“ Acer mit intel i5 4200 m mit 2,5 Ghz, 8 gb ram und ner geforce gtx 850m.


 Ich wollte an sich darauf hinaus, dass ein PC ohne Grafikkarte, aber mit IGP eventuell kein Stück weit stärker für Spiele ist  

Aber das, was man noch bekommen kann, könnte durchaus interessant sein. Womit rechnest du denn da? Bei ebay gehen Notebooks mit einem i5 und einer 850m für 230-330€ weg.  




> Ja, das Gehäuse muss ja schon bisschen schick werden, weißt Du
> Der Intel hört sich gut an!


 Meinst du mit "schick" irgendwas in Richtung Gaming, oder eher schlicht, aber "edel" ? Es gibt da durchaus schon für 30-40€ Auswahl in beide Richtungen.


----------

